# B&B WSP Customer Service



## cmzaha (Jan 16, 2020)

Many of you will know I am not big on either of these companies at least in the past. I did recently have a turn around about WSP, well I am not adding B&B Customer to the list. I will mention I have always purchased a few items from both suppliers. 

Anyhoo, due to a communication mix up, not with these companies, I ended up with products I could not ship to the person they were intended for. So I called both companies, after sitting on the shipments for several months and they are both taking back the orders and will handle the shipments themselves. These are intended as International shipments. How can one speak poorly of a supplier that will go this far to help out? right now I am waiting for UPS to pick up one of the shipments and I will drop-off the other to the local ups store. 

WSP and B&B have definitely restored my faith in their customer service.  I also have faith they will follow through on their end as promised.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 16, 2020)

WOW! So impressed. Following.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 17, 2020)

That's awesome, glad to hear they came through for you.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve always had good customer service from Bramble Berry, and for the most part from WSP as well. Nice that you had a good experience with them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 17, 2020)

I will take back what I said about B&B. Once again they flat out lied and are going to refuse to do anything. I am on the phone with them now and will be once again filing a report with the Guild about them. As usual, they are still Snakes. I Hate Liers...


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 17, 2020)

After speaking with B&B and asking to speak with a manager and mentioning I would be filing a complaint with the Guild they finally decided to send the customer a gift certificate for the full amount of the order. That did not include the $31 for shipping but decided not to argue the matter further. So my opinion of them is still at the bottom of the ladder. She did get the certificate. No honey does not always get you more than just plain mad does.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 18, 2020)

What is B&B?  I checked the "Abbreviations" thread and it says Bath & Body.  Are you referring to Brambleberry?


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 11, 2020)

@cmzaha I need to learn how to handle tough situations like a boss like you did! Thank you for all your help. I really, really appreciate you lots. God bless you immensely.

Long story alert!

I have been a BB(Brambleberry) customer since 2017 which was when I started soaping and with the exchange rate bruah ah from a third world country and the logistics of getting it to me, I chose to make BB my main FO supplier. So what I use to do was buy supplies from BB, pay shipping to ship to a logistics company in the US who then air freight it to me in Nigeria. Paying between $5-$7 per pound for packages to Lagos, Nigeria.   It was expensive but it was worth it to me because BB customer service was second to none and I love their FOs in B&B.

Wholesalesuppliesplus(WSP), I started shopping with in 2018 but just FOs here and there and I like their FOs but I was loyal to BB so I didn't stray too much. 

Fast forward to 2019, I ordered some items and Nigeria customs was having issues with logistics companies so clearing and duties were in shambles and it looked like the orders I had made,  thinking they would come in before my relocation to Canada in June, weren't going to come in after all. By the time my orders are in Nigeria, I will be in Canada. So I reached out to Carolyn, who was gracious and kind enough to receive them for me in the US. To my way of thinking, US is just beside Canada right? If I could ship across the world to Africa by air freight, shipping to Canada, a country right beside the US would be easy right? WRONG!

A few weeks ago, I reached out to Carolyn to ask if she could help send the packages over to me in Canada, then UPS and USPS came up with the issues of flash point and having a business account to ship international and such. I really felt bad for her because I could tell they were really giving her a run around and with all she had to deal with. I reached out to some people on the forum @soapmaker who ship into Canada and she was really helpful and was willing to help in anyway she could.

Eventually, returning the packages to each supplier looked like the best thing to do so Carolyn reached out to WSP and BB to explain the situation to them. My experience with WSP and BB were as different as night and day. Bear in mind this is my experience as well as my opinion:

WSP picked up the package from Carolyn without charging me for it. I tracked the package to WSP and when it got there, the customer service reps, Matt and Terri were so nice and helpful. They told me how much it will cost to send it to me in Canada and I gave them my payment details and it was shipped same day. All took less than 3 hours and that is with them repackaging and consolidating my order. I was surprised and was quite in shock because I was expecting WSP to be a bit difficult based on what I have heard and the fact that I really just started shopping with them in good numbers when I got to Canada as they are one of the few suppliers that ship to Canada. I was super impressed and blown away.

BB on the other hand, charged me for shipping back to them which I don't have a problem with but when the order got to them, I was told they can't ship it to me but will have to thrash the whole order after paying for shipping back to them. Why make me ship  it back then? Meanwhile, I have made several orders with them and they have shipped to me in Canada several times but they made me pay shipping for an order they were going to thrash when the agreement was to send it to me in Canada and I pay the shipping cost. The whole interaction with Chloe of Brambleberry made me sick to my stomach. She was condescending and totally rude. I felt violated by the whole interaction. I sent my chat with her to @cmzaha and she was furious. She spoke with them and I wish I was there because I don't know what she told them but I received gift certificates for my orders from BB a few minutes after she spoke with them. It was obvious someone at BB lied through their teeth and they were trying to cover it up.

It will be hard but I have decided I will never shop with BB after I used my certificates with them. Anne-Marie created a company that had a soul but unfortunately she decided to go the way of the dollar god. Can't say I blame her, she is in business to make money. But I want to believe WSP with their great customer service is making money as well?  Yes?

The new BB with all the new flashy branding is all about making money and no soul. I don't think their business model is sustainable though because how do you retain customers if you treat them like trash? It is easier and more cost effective to retain customers than attract new ones. I have spent thousands of dollars with this company and it made me sick to my stomach the way I was treated. Most of the soapers from Nigeria that are their clients I introduced to BB. BB is moving their client focus to high end hobbyist who have money to burn but how many of those will be at it long enough to justify the business model they are currently running? Most small businesses will eventually have to turn to other suppliers as their FOs are no longer cost effective for soaping. I am gradually moving all my soap FOs to Aztec Candlemaking and Bath and Body FOs to WSP. I refuse to be in an abusive relationship with BB. Spending money with them and being treated like trash.

Like I said. My own opinion and I am entitled to it.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 11, 2020)

Sara, I have not forgotten about your other supplies here and will get to work on getting them to you. I am so glad to hear you did receive your supplies from WSP. Their customer service has really changed for the better.


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 11, 2020)

No worries @cmzaha. Thank you lots. 

I know you have your hands full at this time. All the best this month. Rooting for you.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 19, 2020)

I was intrigued by @cmzaha 's reference to this thread in another thread and had to come read it. Way to go, and way to support another soaper and fellow human being! 

Although I don't like the long processing times at WSP, I do like their customer service, and many of their prices are quite decent. In comparison, I've never been able to bring myself to order anything from BB. The marketing glitz + high prices do turn me off.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 19, 2020)

I quit ordering from BB a long time ago.  I ordered a few times from them when I first started (silicone liners) and loved their Energy FO but I've not ordered from them since.  Took way toooo long for them to ship and for me to get.  I also find their recipes for many things are just to get money.  Expensive ingredients which in most cases aren't even needed.


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 16, 2020)

Saponificarian said:


> @cmzaha I need to learn how to handle tough situations like a boss like you did! Thank you for all your help. I really, really appreciate you lots. God bless you immensely.
> 
> Long story alert!
> 
> ...


I have always been pleased with the customer service at WSP. Brambleberry has decent customer service as far as I am concerned but they are just so slow. There is no reason that it should take one week to even process an order and then another week to ship it and then three-four days to receive it. Perhaps I need to plan ahead better but this is beyond frustrating.


----------

